
Ask HN: What are some tech trends for 2019? - leowoo91
Past years, I&#x27;ve seen subscription based services, AI, privacy were top among others. I wonder if any solid trends building up for 2019 such as podcasts? Thank you for any clues.
======
ajb413
My money is on serverless.
[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%205-y&ge...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%205-y&geo=US&q=serverless)

